# So frustrating...



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't find newest threads... Can't find how to edit a post... Can't even find a thread I just posted on... 

Why am I not getting email notifications anymore? 

I was mostly happy with the old KP site. Don't really want to spend hours each day learning to navigate the new site!
Couldn't even find where to choose which category this post should go in.... 😐😐😐


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

If you have any questions please post in this thread Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!. It is much easier to have Cricket and I help you in one thread verses looking through a bunch of them on the site.

The FAQ is a very useful tool to use that will answer a lot of your questions.

~Glenda


----------

